# Some stickied threads missing



## scott from _actual time_ (Mar 19, 2008)

a couple stickied threads have gone missing--the possible new orders of A5/A8 magents one in the pickup forum, and my 7-string Tele bridges FS in the gear for sale forum. they've vanished completely. can we get them put back up please? thanks.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2008)

They're in the new "Dealer and Group Buys" forum.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Mar 19, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> They're in the new "Dealer and Group Buys" forum.



oh. well, the pickup magnet thread really doesn't seem to belong there--that thread was more an alert to people that we might order again, not a sales pitch. 

way fewer people are going to notice it in this new forum because no one will go there when they're thinking about pickup magnets, they'll go to the pickup forum. it really seems like there should be some stickied note about it in the pickup forum.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2008)

Hence the "and Group Buys".


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Mar 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Hence the "and Group Buys".


this answer has nothing to do with the issue i was raising. read my post again--my point is that people interested in pickup magnets are not going to look in some other forum for information on that; they're going to expect to find it in the pickup forum. 

can we at least get some stickied note put back into the pickup forum that says "for info on group buys of magnets, click here to go to the other forum where that info is now located"?


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it - there's plenty of threads about magnet swaps around the site, so it's tough to read the "Pickups, Electronics, and General Tech" sections for more than a day or so and NOT be aware that it's possible to swap pickup magnets. 

And really, if you think about it, it makes way more sense that way - the P, E & GT forum should be about the how and why, and the Dealer and Group Buys forum should be about where to buy. It's way cleaner this way.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2008)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> this answer has nothing to do with the issue i was raising. read my post again--my point is that people interested in pickup magnets are not going to look in some other forum for information on that; they're going to expect to find it in the pickup forum.



You are doing a group buy on magnets. The forum is for group buys. I think that's pretty clear, and there's no need for you to get snappy dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree this way is much cleaner and more appropriate. Sure the exposure may not be as good as having it in the pickup section, but this is still the most reasonable course of action IMO.


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2008)

And I mean, it's not like we're banishing all _discussion_ of magnet swaps to the group buy section - by all means, talk about it there, and if anyone asks where they can get a magnet simply direct them to the appropriate forum.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Mar 19, 2008)

Drew said:


> and if anyone asks where they can get a magnet simply direct them to the appropriate forum.


that's what i was talking about--that's the part that's missing. sure, things do look cleaner without this thread, but now there is no post connecting the discussion of magnets in the pickup forum to the info on where people can get them. i'm not worried about the exposure--i've got all the magnets i need--i'm trying to avoid all the posts the pickup forum is going to get from people asking over and over where they can find these magnets. yall are all more interested in the cleaner look, so there's nothing more i can do.


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2008)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> that's what i was talking about--that's the part that's missing. sure, things do look cleaner without this thread, but now there is no post connecting the discussion of magnets in the pickup forum to the info on where people can get them. i'm not worried about the exposure--i've got all the magnets i need--i'm trying to avoid all the posts the pickup forum is going to get from people asking over and over where they can find these magnets. yall are all more interested in the cleaner look, so there's nothing more i can do.



Scott, it's 8 at night, I'm at work, and I'm reconning expense payments for a reverse repo by hand because the accounting team can't be assed to and there's no way in fuck that a -.01% return is right for a reverse repo liability. 

Come on man. There's no sticky connecting the discussion of 2027's in the Sevenstring.org forum to the For Sale forums where a 2027 is listed, but no one else is complaining about that. We're all adults here, we know if you want to ask questions about something, you go to the relevant discussion forum, and if you want to buy it, then you go to the for sale sections. Even if someone misses the group buy and posts a for sale, there's still going to be like 50 people that'll post up and say "go here." 

And, honestly? You see that "Similar Threads" link at the bottom? I'll put money on the fact that if someone starts a thread with Alnico 8 in the subject line, your alnico 8 group buy thread will come up.

This isn't rocket science, dude. Then again, you're not an accountant by chance, are you?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 20, 2008)

On behalf of accountants, Fuck You, Drew&#8482;.


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2008)

Dude, you don't work with these guys, is all I'm saying.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey just curious - what happened to that stickied thread about ordering from Ikebe?


----------



## El Caco (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Hey just curious - what happened to that stickied thread about ordering from Ikebe?



I haven't the slightest idea.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2008)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> yall are all more interested in the cleaner look, so there's nothing more i can do.



No, I'm more interested in threads being in the proper place.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 21, 2008)

Chris said:


> I haven't the slightest idea.



Oh snap - never even thought to look there. I figured it was like the hot auction thread since I dont think it has a dealer rep on this forum nor is it a group buy?!? No worries, not arguing just thought a great thread was gone.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2008)

Ikebe is a dealer.



> No worries, not arguing just thought a great thread was gone.



That's why there's a search feature.

You guys need new hobbies other than throwing your two cents in on every administrative decision I make. A moved thread is not the end of the world. The threads are there. They're staying there. That's the way it is.


----------

